# Transitioning from Ethanol to Ethanol Free Fuel



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes just fill the tank with non-ethanol and you'll be fine.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I have same motor. Previous owner said he only ran non ethanol. I have ran both over the last two years with no issues. Just change th fuel water separator every season.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

FatFishSkinnyWater said:


> Hey everyone, brand new first time boat owner here so forgive me if this is a stupid question.
> 
> I just purchased a skiff with a 2019 Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke. The previous owner used ethanol fuel with stabilizer but I've got easy access to non-ethanol fuel so I would like to start using that. Are there any concerns with transitioning from ethanol to non-ethanol fuel? I did some google digging and cant find anything.
> 
> ...


Top it off with the non-ethanol and don't worry a bit!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

fill it up, fish more


----------



## FatFishSkinnyWater (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for the input yall- just the answer I was hoping for. Hopefully the winds lay down and I can get out this weekend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fill it up and run it and keep the tank topped off. Either way it will be fine. Ethanol gas just does not like to sit around.


----------



## FatFishSkinnyWater (Mar 8, 2021)

@Smackdaddy53 - Appreciate the the input. The fuel has been sitting for 9 months or so.... think I should dispose of it?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

FatFishSkinnyWater said:


> @Smackdaddy53 - Appreciate the the input. The fuel has been sitting for 9 months or so.... think I should dispose of it?


Since this post is about "transitioning" I'd say go ahead and cut it off.... the ethanol gas that is...

Make the switch now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a fuel filter with water separator top that tank off and run it. A gallon or two won’t matter but if you are really concerned pump it out then fill it up.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

FatFishSkinnyWater said:


> @Smackdaddy53 - Appreciate the the input. The fuel has been sitting for 9 months or so.... think I should dispose of it?


Smell the fuel, if it smells like paint varnish get rid of it. Otherwise top it off and run it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since lots of folks read these posts something needs to be mentioned... The advice given in this case is right on... but for older boats with older fuel tanks... I'd want to drain that tank completely (one way or the other) - then start with the new fuel (and make sure to check that fuel filter after every trip until you've run a a tank or two of the new gas with good results.. 

Years ago, transitioning from one fuel to another caused serious troubles for owners of boats with big motors...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Since lots of folks read these posts something needs to be mentioned... The advice given in this case is right on... but for older boats with older fuel tanks... I'd want to drain that tank completely (one way or the other) - then start with the new fuel (and make sure to check that fuel filter after every trip until you've run a a tank or two of the new gas with good results..
> 
> Years ago, transitioning from one fuel to another caused serious troubles for owners of boats with big motors...





FatFishSkinnyWater said:


> Hey everyone, brand new first time boat owner here so forgive me if this is a stupid question.
> 
> I just purchased a skiff with a 2019 Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke. The previous owner used ethanol fuel with stabilizer but I've got easy access to non-ethanol fuel so I would like to start using that. Are there any concerns with transitioning from ethanol to non-ethanol fuel? I did some google digging and cant find anything.
> 
> ...


I would add some seafoam to the old gas and run it almost empty then fill it up with the non-ethanol fuel. They had a lot of problems with older boats when they first started running Ethanol fuel, the alcohol cleaned out the fuel system and caused a lot of crap to clog fuel filters.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Curious what does ethanol free gas look like in a gas station? Does it say ethanol free or is it labeled different? Just curious since I have only used ethanol gas in the past.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

They have blue handles on the pump


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Loogie said:


> Curious what does ethanol free gas look like in a gas station? Does it say ethanol free or is it labeled different? Just curious since I have only used ethanol gas in the past.


Yes, it will be label non-ethanol and usually have a different pump handle color. The octane is 89 at Wawa, mostly 90 at commercial pumps and on the water, leading to the term "Rec 90" or "Rec89".


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And for those who've never tried it, gasoline with ethanol in it smells "sweet" , regular gas with no ethanol ("REC 90") won't smell sweet at all... and you'll be paying more, of course... 

Years and years ago before the government jumped in some outfits were selling ethanol laced fuel without labeling it as such so you had to use your nose... Remember this about ethanol -it's a solvent and will attack rubber based fuel lines, gaskets, etc. Nowadays all of those items have changed and are no longer damaged by alcohol at all. The only exception are 'cheapie" outfits like big box stores selling pre-packaged cheap fuel lines with no markings on them at all. Avoid those lines (and the fuel bulbs that come with them...) if at all possible. Quality fuel lines will have their USCG rating clearly marked right on the line every few feet...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Loogie said:


> Curious what does ethanol free gas look like in a gas station? Does it say ethanol free or is it labeled different? Just curious since I have only used ethanol gas in the past.


Often labled as Rec 90


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I refilled my tank today, $3.19 per gallon, about .60 more expensive than ethanol fuel. Blue handle at the same island with diesel fuel. It was labeled "Pure Gas" and in smaller letters "Ethanol Free".


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks I'll be definitely using that on my BT Mosquito. My Hewes has been running fine with normal gas since 05' I dont think I need to change really, and I keep it in good condition.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

The sooner the better.


----------

